# applis iPhone/iPad



## Yannis Vlamos (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
qui sait créer des applis pour iPhone et iPad, principalement pour photos et vidéos?
Pour usage professionnel.
Me contacter au 01 42 60 55 76 et yannisvlamos@yahoo.fr

Merci


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2010)

Il y a les petites annonces pour ce genre de messages.

Je ferme donc.


----------

